
Martin Shkreli is the symptom, not the problem - nns
http://www.vox.com/2015/12/17/10447984/martin-shkreli-arrest
======
DonHopkins
Just because he's a symptom of something, doesn't mean he's not also the
problem. The fact that there are many other people like him doesn't mean that
each one of those people isn't a problem too.

The "Why people think he's an ass" section of the diagram keeps on expanding
to encompass more and more things about him as they are revealed over time.

